# Ideas to improve egg quality with pcos



## karry17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm pretty hopeless on the site as I'm terrible with computers  so not sure where I should post this. I've had 3 rounds of ivf the last one been 2010. I'm thinking of trying it again (probably GCRM) and I was wondering does anyone have any tips on improving egg quality ? Any suggestions would be great . I have pcos so eggs aren't an issue but the quality isn't great . Many thanks


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Inositol was recommended to me - might be one to look up!


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

I asked my consultant at GCRM and he said nothing can be done to improve egg quality, it's just an age matter  but I am taking royal jelly and CoQ10 anyway. Some ladies say DHEA and acupuncture help too.


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I was told to try Omega 3. Since using it my AMH has gone from 6.86 to 10.1 in only a few months.

Good luck.

Sara. xx


----------



## karry17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for the responses ladies will look into it. Due to the pcos I have to watch because of hyperstimulation   many thanks again


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have no experience with above mentioned vitamins. I don't have an egg issue, but I wanted the best for my egg nutrition, so I did the following:
1 . pycnogenol -100 twice a day
2. Mitochondria energizer - 2 pills daily
3. Vit D 2000 iu daily
4. Omega 3
5. Healthy food ( almost no sweets, no caffeine or any soft drinks. I drank fresh juices made at home.  I drank a glass of water with red apple cider vinegar-small spoon). I ate fish and less chicken.  No beef. I ate lentil and chick peas. Drink plenty of water.it detoxifies the body and calms down inflammations in the body. Eat less bread, pasta and rice. Of voyrse, fruits and vegetables are the  priority.


----------

